# Maria Callas: Un bel di vedremo



## Jermaine (Apr 23, 2016)

I have been wanting to make this thread for a while, so here it goes. The sole purpose is to appreciate and discuss this magnificent rendition of this aria. Thoughts?​


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Totally exquisite. Thank you for this special treat.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

One fine day.........a beautiful sensitive rendering by Maria, we deeply feel butterfly's naive hope that love will conquer all odds despite the doubts of others, quiet introspection, playful banter, soaring defiance......it is all here in the most compelling terms, a vivid characterization!

In act one Maria skillfully lightens the voice as young butterfly falls in love, then brings additional vocal colors in as needed like a master painter, the backing orchestral music wonderfully spports the words sung really ampifying the impact.

I love the personal touch by Puccini in this aria where butterfly recounts when pinkerton finally returns she will not rush down to greet him, but instead wait atop the hill to appear in control until her heart can no longer bear it and then rush into his arms.......


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Although we have no recording of it the 54 Butterfly from Lyric Chicago was reported to be an astounding success, as can be said of all her great 54,55 Lyric performances which so far have no known recording......

For the 55 Karajan recording I recommend serious Callas fans go for the Pristine XR release..........


----------



## VladaNS (May 24, 2017)

Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## Jermaine (Apr 23, 2016)

DarkAngel said:


> Although we have no recording of it the 54 Butterfly from Lyric Chicago was reported to be an astounding success, as can be said of all her great 54,55 Lyric performances which so far have no known recording......
> 
> For the 55 Karajan recording I recommend serious Callas fans go for the Pristine XR release..........


I finally got around to listening to the Karajan recording. I have no words. What a brilliant performance. I am amazed at how many colors her voice assumes throughout the recording. She cleary researched her characters and the emotions they have to coney in every moment. I love this! I can feel her acting and the drama through her intonations, phrasing, and the colors. It's as though she became Butterfly just through the singing. Can you imagine how excellent her acting was? Thanks for the suggestion.

This has spurred me to want to listen to her full recording of Don Carlo.​


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Why does it say "This video is unavailable?"


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/paco113?_pos=8&_sid=6fc88868b&_ss=r

Pristine XR has HD sample track of that aria, listen to the vocal depth and color, many magic moments the final words blaze like a supernova and sear your soul..............


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Jermaine said:


> I finally got around to listening to the Karajan recording. I have no words. What a brilliant performance. I am amazed at how many colors her voice assumes throughout the recording. She cleary researched her characters and the emotions they have to coney in every moment. I love this! I can feel her acting and the drama through her intonations, phrasing, and the colors. It's as though she became Butterfly just through the singing. Can you imagine how excellent her acting was? Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> This has spurred me to want to listen to her full recording of Don Carlo.​


Though Callas did sing the role of Elisbetta in *Don Carlo* (at La Scala in 1954) there is no recording of that event, nor is there a studio recording with her in it.

She did however record a superb performance of Elisabetta's _Tu che le vanita_ in 1958 for her first collection of Verdi arias. Later she recorded _Non pianger, mia compagna_ (not quite so successfully) and a blazing performance of Eboli's _O don fatale_. She often programmed _Tu che le vanita_ and _O don fatale_.


----------

